# Need help



## Mike Buttrey (Nov 30, 2018)

Lost my disassemble pics and trying to figure out where these go in my reinstall of my front and rear qtr windows on my 68 convertible. Any one?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try looking at Shake-N-Bake's thread on restoring his '68 convertible. If you don't see it there, you could PM him for assistance. He's a good guy.

https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/restoring-my-1968-convertible-voodoo-ii-127321/

Best of luck with your restoration.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Mike Buttrey said:


> Lost my disassemble pics and trying to figure out where these go in my reinstall of my front and rear qtr windows on my 68 convertible. Any one?


The item at the lower left of your photo is for the door glass sash channel. It's a stop that is bolted to the forward edge of the sash near the vertical glass run channel that makes up the vent window assembly. It's circled in the attached diagram but not numbered.

The other two items are for the quarter glass assembly. Item numbers 1 and 4 in the diagram. You aren't showing item 6 in your photo, perhaps you have that one figured out already. 

I noticed that you have two fasteners in the upper rear stop for the quarter glass....that piece only receives one bolt. It has two threaded holes because that same part is used on either side of the car. One hole is used, the other is abandoned depending on what side of the car it is on.

Hope this helps.


----------

